# (make an) effort



## Gavril

How would you normally translate "effort" or "make an effort" in the following contexts?

_
I've made some effort to understand what you're saying, but I just can't seem to get it.

Olen ponnistanut (voimani) ymmärtämään sitä, mitä sanot, mutta lopulta en ole onnistunut saamaan mitään selville.


It took a great effort, but the longshoreman was finally able to lift the anvil onto the platform.

Vaati suuren ponnistuksen, mutta vihdoin __satamatyöläinen__ onnistui nostamaan alasimen lavalle.


Just make a little bit of an effort, and you'll learn how to whistle.

Ponnistapa vähän, niin opit viheltämään.


It doesn't seem like your employees put much effort into the presentation.

Ei näytä siltä, että sinun työntekijäsi panivat paljon ponnistusta esitykseen.



_Kiitos!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

*I'll give you my translations, which I haven't really given much thought to. I have aimed at natural Finnish.
*
_I've made some effort to understand what you're saying, but I just can't seem to get it.

Olen ponnistanut (voimani) ymmärtämään sitä, mitä sanot, mutta lopulta en ole onnistunut saamaan mitään selville.
*Olen ponnistellut ymmärtääkseni mitä sanot, mutta en kerta kaikkiaan tajua mitään.*

It took a great effort, but the longshoreman was finally able to lift the anvil onto the platform.

Vaati suuren ponnistuksen, mutta vihdoin __satamatyöläinen__ onnistui nostamaan alasimen lavalle.
*Kovasti ponnistellen satamatyöläinen onnistui lopulta nostamaan alasimen lavalle.*

Just make a little bit of an effort, and you'll learn how to whistle.

Ponnistapa vähän, niin opit viheltämään.
*Kunhan vähän yrität, opit [kyllä] viheltämään.*

It doesn't seem like your employees put much effort into the presentation.

Ei näytä siltä, että sinun työntekijäsi panivat paljon ponnistusta esitykseen.
_*Työntekijäsi eivät juurikaan tuntuneet ponnistelevan esityksessään.
Tai: Näyttää siltä, että työläisesi suhtautuivat esitykseensä löysin rantein.
*


----------



## pearho

How about using _vaivautua_ and _vaiva_ in this context?


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

_Vaivautua _has a sligthly negative connotation, whereas _ponnistella _is more positive, it means that the person is really making an effort, really trying to do something. 
For example in this phrase: 





> _It doesn't seem like your employees put much effort into the presentation._


 _Vaikuttaa siltä, että työntekijäsi eivät ole nähneet kovasti vaivaa esityksen teossa._ So _nähdä vaivaa_ is to make an effort. 

An example of a phrase containing the verb _vaivautua:_ "Hän ei edes vaivautunut siirtämään laukkuaan, jotta pääsisin hänen ohitseen." ("He didn't even move his bag to let me pass him", or something like that.)




> _I've made some effort to understand what you're saying, but I just can't seem to get it._


You could also say: _Koetin/yritin kovasti ymmärtää mitä sanot, mutta en vain tajua.  _So _koettaa/yrittää ymmärtää_.

And I would change one letter to this sentence:Kovasti ponnistellen satamatyöläi*s*en onnistui nostamaan alasimen lavalle.


----------



## DrWatson

Sofilius Tomera said:


> And I would change one letter to this sentence:Kovasti ponnistellen satamatyöläi*s*en onnistui nostamaan alasimen lavalle.


I would keep it intact. There are two possibilities, either

_Satamatyöläinen onnistui nostamaan_ _alasimen_.
or
_Satamatyöläisen onnistui nostaa alasin._


----------

